# HELP!! Lost plec!



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

It has completely baffled me but it seems my new Bristlenose, Whickers, is missing! I only got him yesterday but today is water change day and I always take all my decor out so I can swish the sand and vacuum the sand. It struck me as I was removing the decor that he was no where to be seen so I gently took out the cave and had a look but I can't see him! I frantically opened the filter up but nope he's not stuck in there (I dunno hw I thought a 2 inch fish could fit through a gap just a few millimetres but stranger things have happened! I'm really worried, I mean he has to be in there somewhere! I am BAFFLED! Is there anything I can do to lure him frm his hiding place. There isn't many places he can be but if he's alive I want reassurance and if he's dead I'll need to find him so not to cause damage to the water quality. 

:shock: Help!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you accidentally Vacuum him? Or under Sand? I have no idea of a Pleco's behavior. Never had one before. Need to learn more about them, I guess. If he IS hiding somewhere, you could lure him with some Veggies, right?
Do they even eat Vegetables? *I Feel Stupid* If they do, find Veggies that they REALLY like. Maybe Cucumber?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Never mind, Whickers came out tonight. Didn't stay for long because the corys were being excited right next to him/her. Was nice to know he's alive! Had nothing to worry about! Although, I'm still baffled where he disapeared to.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

My baby Pleco did the SAME exact thing. Britts would disappear for DAYS! and then suddenly emerge. It was crazy! I nicknamed it Waldo cuz I would spend so much time looking for it! haha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He must have been in a spot in the cave where you couldn't see him. Is the inside of the cave the same color as the fish?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

basically that was it, i found his secret spot later when I changed the decor around


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

The cave is long so it's dark in there. I mainly panicked because the cave was out of water for a minute or 2 before I realised he must be in there! He's fine thankfully and chomping through my algae.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I shook mine first so he jumped out haha


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a pleco. He tried hiding in a castle too small for him :| -smh- and they are rather.....skittish....and strong when bigger! :shock:


----------

